# bad grades this semester?



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

jeez.. I'm a senior and I really should've done well

I wanted to finish strong because otherwise I don't think I would have a chance at some of the graduate schools I want to attend
Plus, what if the employer wants to check my transcript? I would be so embarrassed. I just wanted the final two years to be a good indicator of my potential
however, I failed a midterm that was worth 30% of my final grade and it's haunting me... it really sucks. 
Hopefully I pass this other class too.. I think the professor might not pass me due to my absences

anyone else do poorly this semester?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

luckily i was able to drop the courses that i was failing so they were wiped off my record. 

However, I'm quitting my college before they can fire me, and going to community college instead.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Ironically enough, I'm doing worse in Concepts of Geometry than I am in Calculus III. Bah.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not even gonna check, but if i had to guess... 

Probably an A in College Algebra. Easy stuff for me.
C or B in English 101-Comp. Sometimes I wrote brilliantly and others not so good. Strange thing is it seems the more time I spent on an essay the worse it got. On one essay I spent 2ish hours on and got an A. Another essay I spent 6hours on and failied it.
Big F in Oral Communication - That class scared the crap out of me and I never went half the time. 
Passed Intro to Engineering. Easy class, pretty much notes and an essay were what we needed to pass the class. Half the time I wrote inane nonsense in my notes ahaha.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I've been sorta bad this semester

C in Methods in Biology
Probably looking at a C in Organic Chemistry
Possibly a B in Ecology and Evolution

My two other courses though, Comparative Cultures and Molecular Biology are looking good


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

If I stop writing this post and start studying, there's a chance I might see A's.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm likely going to fail my math class this semester, hopefully I can pull a high D.

Geology is in the same category.

I'm going to have to put up with the parental units *****ing at me for the rest of xmas break.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

not me...looks like A's and B's this semester.


----------

